# can I relabel blanks?



## csmgrl (Jan 30, 2006)

I was wondering if I purchase wholesale t-shirts and re label it with my
own label can I sell a blank t-shirt as my own, or must there be printing on the shirt in order to sell it as your own. thanks!


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

You can relabel as you wish, and it be "your" shirt. But you must follow some guidelines. There is certain care info that "must" be on the label. This link the the FTC website should help you out. Also, you must put the country of origin of the shirt on the label. Where the shirt was actually constructed.

I almost forgot. Welcome!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Welcome to the T-Shirt Forums, csmgrl!


----------



## csmgrl (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks so much. What a great forum, so much info!


----------

